
The purpose of Harvard is not to educate people - stillsut
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2008/05/29/the-purpose-of-harvard-is-not-to-educate-people/#.Vqj1vvkrJhG
======
Kinnard
This becomes problematic when its inconsistent with an institutions messaging.
Michigan is billed as a great educational institution—it's too large to make a
broad statement— but it's not.

It attracts thousands of students looking for a world-class education but it
is not in that business. But I don't know anyone who would fault it as a
research institution.

